# On Christ's miracles in opposition to Marcionists and Manichees (Thomas Aquinas)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 16, 2022)

For there are some (as the Marcionists and Manicheans) who said that the founder of the world was someone other than God, and that all visible things were established by such a one, that is, the devil. And so the Lord performed many miracles using created and visible substances in order to show that these substances are good and were created by God.

Thomas Aquinas, _Super Evangelium S. Ioannis Lectura _(1270-72), C.2.L.1.n358.3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

